# Als User FAT32 formatierten USB-Stick beschreiben

## PaddyW

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage wurde bestimmt schon oft gestellt, habe leider über die Suche nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Wenn ich etwas übersehen habe, wäre ich über einen entsprechenden Link sehr dankbar.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich einen FAT32 formatierten USB-Stick prima per root über die Konsole beschreiben kann. Sobald ich mit meinem User unter KDE gleiches versuche, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass er nicht schreiben könne.

Meine mount-Ausgabe lautet:

```
/dev/sda on /mnt/data-stick type vfat (rw)
```

Mein mount-Befehl:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/data-stick /mnt/data-stick/
```

Meine fstab:

```
/dev/data-stick        /mnt/data-stick        vfat            noauto,user,umask=0000 0 0
```

Muss ich beim Mounten noch irgendwelche Parameter übergeben? Was hat es mit dieser fstab auf sich? Ist das nur bei Festplatten brauchbar oder auch bei USB-Sticks?

Vielen Dank & Gruß!Last edited by PaddyW on Thu Dec 18, 2008 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaddyW

Ups, wo ist dein Eintrag hin?

Naja, auf jeden Fall bin ich in der Gruppe "usb", "wheel", "users", etc.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Meine fstab:
> 
> /dev/data-stick        /mnt/data-stick        vfat            noauto,user,umask=0000 0 0

 

versuch es mal mit 

```
/dev/data-stick    /mnt/data-stick  vfat  nosuid,noexec,nodev,dmask=000,fmask=111  0 0
```

Schaue auch in "man mount"

MfG

----------

## PaddyW

Hat leider nichts gebracht. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt beim Booten die Meldung, dass einige Dateisysteme nicht gemountet werden konnte.

Wenn ich die Eigenschaften meines /mnt/data-stick Ordners einsehe, steht jeweils bei Ownership unter "user" und "group" root. 

```
chown MYUSER /mnt/data-stick
```

 hat aber nichts gebracht.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, es ist ja ein Wechseldatenträger welcher nicht immer vorhanden ist, somit sollte noch ein "noauto" mit hinzugenommen werden, also 

```
/dev/data-stick    /mnt/data-stick  vfat  noauto,nosuid,noexec,nodev,dmask=000,fmask=111  0 0
```

musst ihn also dann bei bedarf manuell mounten.

Bist du dir sicher das "/dev/data-stick" so korrekt bzw vorhanden ist?

----------

## PaddyW

Jo,

habe mir die udev-Regel dazu erstellt. Ist entweder unter /dev/sd* oder halt /dev/data-stick erreichbar...

----------

## Yamakuzure

plugdev

um auf ein usb-medium als user schreiben zu dürfen, muss sich der user in der plugdev gruppe befinden.

Hier mein fstab eintrag für meinen usbstick:

```
/dev/sdb1       /mnt/usbstick           auto            noauto,user             0 0
```

Alle Benutzer in der plugdev gruppe können drauf zugreifen und beschreiben. Dateisystem ist vfat aka FAT32.

----------

## sicus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein mount-Befehl:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine fstab:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wenn du obrigen mount befehl verwendest, was nur als root gehen dürfte, verwundert es nicht daß nur root schreiben darf. so wird gemountet und der eintrag in der fstab wird ignoriert. versuche es mal als user mt folgendem befehl:

```

mount /mnt/data-stick

```

oder modifiziere den mount befehl, den du mit root ausführst auf folgendes schema:

```

mount -t vfat -o users,rw /dev/data-stick /mnt/data-stick/

```

----------

## schachti

Wie sicus schon schreibt ist das Problem, dass Du als root mountest. Dazu kommt, dass das Dateisystem FAT32 ist - per default kann ein gemountetes FAT32-Dateisystem nur von dem User beschrieben werden, der es gemountet hat.

Du kannst also entweder jedem User erlauben, das Dateisystem zu mounten - wenn Du dann also etwas schreiben willst, mountest Du es mit dem entsprechenden Account, siehe dazu die Optionen user und users, die musst Du in der /etc/fstab setzen. Oder Du gibst beim mounten an, welcher User schreiben darf (siehe Optionen uid und gid - die kannst Du entweder fest in der /etc/fstab setzen oder bei Bedarf mittels -o an mount übergeben).

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo. Ich habe hier auch eine fat32 Partition, folgendermaßen gemountet:

```
UUID=472E-DC9F          /vol1           vfat            uid=norbert,gid=p2p,dmask=002,fmask=113,user,exec,owner 0 2
```

Dadurch erreiche ich folgendes:

```
drwxrwxr-x 11 norbert p2p     16384 19. Dez 22:57 Download

-rw-rw-r--  1 norbert p2p       128 10. Okt 00:23 datei
```

owner durch uid

group durch gid

Attribute durch dmask (dir) bzw. fmask (file)

----------

